# Look what I just did-WSP



## Tabitha (Jul 9, 2008)

I couldn't hold out any longer. It truely is an addiction! I was in diar need of ambers & cinnamons!

Amber Romance Type :Blend of Sandalwood, Amber, Musk and Vanilla
Black Raspberry Vanilla* :Blend of Raspberry, Plum, Vanilla
Country Apple* :Blend of Apple, Peach, Lime, Musk
Juniper Breeze* :Blend of Juniper and Summer Flowers
Lemongrass Sage* Blend of Lemongrass and Sage:
Marichino Cherry : Cherry
Midnight Pomegranate* :Blend of Pomegranate, Orange, Cinnamon, Vanilla
Pumpkin Crunch :Blend of Pumpkin, Carrot, Cinnamon, Clove, Rum
Sexy Sandalwood :Blend of Sandalwood, Musk, Amber, Patchouli, Cinnamon


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 9, 2008)

omg what are we going to do with you? LOL I need some pomegranate and lavender and I think I need cranberry fig. Oh and I need pink grapefruit too. Omg you gave me a bug girl!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 9, 2008)

> pomegranate and lavender


 Is this a blend or 2 different bottles?


----------



## Lane (Jul 9, 2008)

Marichino Cherry : Cherry 

Let us know how that smells! I've been thinking about picking that one up...
How was the Jolly Rancher Cherry you got awhile back?


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 9, 2008)

The Jolly Rancher Cherry will be on it's way to you w/ my swap box :wink: . It wasn't what I was looking for.


----------



## Lane (Jul 9, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> The Jolly Rancher Cherry will be on it's way to you w/ my swap box :wink: . It wasn't what I was looking for.


 Sweet!  Well...not that it wasn't what you were looking for, but I really want to smell it!


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 10, 2008)

Mmmmmmmm. Midnight Pomegranate and Black Raspberry Vanilla are two of my favorites from WSP. 



IrishLass


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 10, 2008)

I have been stocking their BRV for as long as I can remember, but am just trying out the other for the first time.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 10, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> > pomegranate and lavender
> 
> 
> Is this a blend or 2 different bottles?



No i'm blending pomegranate with two other fragrances! Smells delish!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2008)

I love everything BUT the Pumpkin Crunch. I am a little bit *on the fence* about the Pomogranate too.

I am not a carrot cake fan that's what smells a little odd to me in the pumpkin. I do have a fun carrot cake story though. My son is 7 & every year on my husband's birthday my son insists his dad's favorite cake is carrot cake so he has to bake one for him. It's notm hs fav is German Chocolate but every year he is doomed to have a carrot cake made by hs boy. 

The Maraschino smells just like it's name. My fragrance tester thinks it smells more like a Ludens cherry cough drop, but I think it is right on.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 19, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I am a little bit *on the fence* about the Pomogranate too.



If you are talking about Midnight Pomegranate, don't give up on it until you've soaped it. OOB it is very strong and almost bitter to me, but in soap- WOW! It changes into something _really _nice. All the harsh or bitter tones leave. Lately, I've been mixing it with Mandarin Orange from Sweet Cakes at a 10 to 1 ratio (10 being the orange, and 1 being the Mid. Pom) and it makes for a fantastic blend.


IrishLass


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2008)

I do thikn it could use either a touch more orange, or vanilla, or both!


----------

